
Is Copyright Only For the Big Guys? - davewiner
http://torrentfreak.com/is-copyright-only-for-the-big-guys-110828/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Torrentfreak+%28Torrentfreak%29
======
starwed
Ah, a person advocating a position I agree with, but using
terrible+inconsistent arguments. :(

For instance: it was always perfectly clear that the BBC's "outrageous
statement" was the result of contacting someone within the BBC who didn't know
what they were talking about. There was never the slightest indication that it
was an official position. Quoting it does nothing to further the actual, real
point that can be made about the problems a "little guy" faces when attempting
to enforce their copyright.

~~~
JoshTriplett
Anyone in a position of responding directly to the public should either know
enough to give a reasonable answer or know enough to consult an expert before
answering.

~~~
starwed
Maybe, but that has nothing to do with copyright law or even the BBC's polices
regarding it.

------
sixtofour
My gawd, that page took all my CPU. Bailed.

~~~
tzs
OK, that's it. There's a sporadic JavaScript alert on that page that asks for
confirmation before closing the page, there's a sporadic refresh on load to
some advertiser's page (which has a self-starting video ad on it), and now
excessive CPU?

They are making a strong case for a spot on my "automatically flag on sight"
list.

~~~
dredmorbius
NoScript FTW.

~~~
RexRollman
Exactly. Javascript, in my opinion, is like Flash: it should be used when
needed but not anymore than that.

And NoScript is awesome.

------
georgieporgie
Two quotes come immediately to mind:

"It's easier to ask for forgiveness than it is to get permission" (both
emotionally and in terms of effort/bureaucracy) and

"Never attribute to malice that which is adequately explained by stupidity."

------
KyleRSBC
Print isn't dying like everyone thought. Like music, there is always going to
be a place for pay 2 play services.

